# Quackenbush Bicycle Rifle



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

This one is getting some pretty good action!






						Excellent H. M. Quackenbush Bicycle Rifle with Rare Original Box |     	 		Guns & Military Artifacts 		 	 		Firearms 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

22 LR, 12” barrel with octagonal breech and a mostly bright near excellent bore showing some mild frosting in the grooves and strong rifling throughout. The metal surfaces of this lovely rifle retain about 97% original nickel finish showing some scattered very light flakes mostly along the...




					www.proxibid.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2021)

It is the box and pristine condition.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 19, 2021)

That's a real nice piece, would like to see what it sells for. They made many styles over 20 years, I have one strapped to an Excelsior with a removable stock, the chamber brakes sideways to put in 1- 22 bullet. Some of them came in a leather bag. Mine is a 1886 model. I was offered alot for it but it looks cool on the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

There are others currently selling but the bidding is only a couple hundred. The pristine condition of this one, to include the box, is what will set it apart form the rest. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shawn when will this auction end and do you know how I could watch it. Just curious, thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Shawn when will this auction end and do you know how I could watch it. Just curious, thanks



Click on the link I provided in the first post. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Here are a couple more






						(C) LOT OF 2: QUACKENBUSH SAFETY RIFLE AND HAMILTON NO. 15 .22 CALIBER BOYS RIFLES. |     	 		Guns & Military Artifacts 		 	 		Rifles 		 	 		Lever Action Rifles 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

Lot consists of: (A) .22 Caliber Quackenbush Safety Cartridge Rifle made from 1886 to 1922. 18" round barrel with globe front sight and adjustable square notch rear. Nickel finished takedown receiver. One piece plain walnut stock with nickel plated butt plate. CONDITION: Good as restored. Barrel...




					www.proxibid.com
				













						Antique Quackenbush 22 cal Bicycle Rifle |     	 		Guns & Military Artifacts 		 	 		Rifles 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

Antique. #NSN; 22 cal. w/12" bbl. & wire frame stock assembly & SR. Stock assembly & may be partially re fabricated. Overall fair condition.




					www.proxibid.com


----------



## kreika (Nov 19, 2021)

I hope the seller doesn’t ship the gun in the box! Old cardboard vs. metal is never a win win whilst being shipped.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

This "rifle is facing the wrong direction!  I have seen it go off before though when my freind was putti9ng his on his bike.
Seriously, does anyone recognize this weapon?  Can't use it at the single shot competition this weekend.  The short ones with a rolling block chamber are hard to figure out they are so simple.  Can I see the other side of it?  Just kidding for sure lltc.   so easy to see it then not see it then see it again....no worries!
'


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

I literally went past it 565,000 times trying to miss it and did.  We should come back to these portables for sure....
They are incredible really.  I would love to see a nice blued example case hardened by hand.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

bump this so all can see..


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## biker (Nov 23, 2021)

.


----------

